# Military Furs



## andrewdiebels (Mar 9, 2010)

So, who all here have been in the service or still are?

What branch and Unit were you in?

What theaters/deployments have you been involved in?

I was an 88M with the 890th Transportation Company, 3rd Platoon, an Army Reserve Unit that has now been disbanded.

We served in Iraq hauling freight, ammo, and mechanical parts out of LSA Anaconda Spring 2005 through 2006.  We drove over 2 million miles in 11 months.






Here's a group picture of my platoon.  I'm the last member on the right of the third row.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

The army rejected me because they said I wasn't obedient enough, the RAF didn't want me because I'm scared of heights and the Royal Navy said I was colourblind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Why furs? Bulletproof fursuits? Tracking collars? Tails with secret knives?
As for army, I think that army is _secretive_, especially about _my_ country.


----------



## Bernad (Mar 9, 2010)

Lets see...
I'm in the USAF and I am in the 1 SOCMS.
Took part in Haiti Operations.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> Here's a group picture of my platoon. I'm the last member on the right of the third row.


The one on the very top, on the left looks like he had some penis-proving to do. The guy right below him looks like he misses mommy lots. The guy to his right looks like he should quit the chew. The guys standing all the way to left look like some very awkward lovers. The guy in that row second to the right has a hyperscary serial killer smile. The brotha crouching on the right looks like every black military man in every movie, ever. And finally, dude crouching, third from the left, is one sexy bitch.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why furs? Bulletproof fursuits? Tracking collars? Tails with secret knives?
> As for army, I think that army is _secretive_, especially about _my_ country.



Sounds kinda cool lol.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sounds kinda cool lol.


And weaponary
Jizzthrower
Murr16
XM307(XenoMorph307)
F(urry), Raptor(Or another plane name idk).
Furdar stuff


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 9, 2010)

I was in the Active Army for 4 years from 2001-2005.  Spent a year in South Korea, 9 months in Kuwait and the remainder of time in Fort Bragg, North Carolina.  Was good times, good times.  I enjoyed visiting South Korea 

Some pictures of me:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/2536254103_04ec96d4c7_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2372/2537072490_f3536ca3a1_o.jpg


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

I was only in for 6 months so I don't think I count -_-


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Ex-Marine


----------



## Weebz (Mar 9, 2010)

Not there yet, but once I get into college, i'm taking NROTC for the USMC and will be going with that later on.


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> The one on the very top, on the left looks like he had some penis-proving to do. The guy right below him looks like he misses mommy lots. The guy to his right looks like he should quit the chew. The guys standing all the way to left look like some very awkward lovers. The guy in that row second to the right has a hyperscary serial killer smile. The brotha crouching on the right looks like every black military man in every movie, ever. And finally, dude crouching, third from the left, is one sexy bitch.



There's more truth to your statement then I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> I was in the Active Army for 4 years from 2001-2005. Spent a year in South Korea, 9 months in Kuwait and the remainder of time in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. Was good times, good times. I enjoyed visiting South Korea
> 
> Some pictures of me:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for protecting my country =P


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> The one on the very top, on the left looks like he had some penis-proving to do. The guy right below him looks like he misses mommy lots. The guy to his right looks like he should quit the chew. The guys standing all the way to left look like some very awkward lovers. The guy in that row second to the right has a hyperscary serial killer smile. The brotha crouching on the right looks like every black military man in every movie, ever. And finally, dude crouching, third from the left, is one sexy bitch.


Let's play "spot the furry"
*edit*
...nvm


----------



## Kaviado (Mar 9, 2010)

...


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw two with finger in trigger guards.  Sloppy.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I am a vet. That's about it.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Currently USAF, 14th OSS. I've yet to be deployed, and probably won't be deployable for another year and a half at least.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> There's more truth to your statement then I feel comfortable with.


pix say a million words...

i woulda kept going but didnt want to seem _too_ disrespectful to the forces


----------



## Azure (Mar 9, 2010)

Currently attending AIT at DLI, going on to Goodfellow AFB, then straight to the bullshit. The desert camo is pretty awesome, I wish we got to have BDU's instead of these horrible ACU's, though I'm hoping to get the new Woodland pattern once I deploy. I also hope to go Airborne, and maybe RIP school.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't suppose JROTC counts...


----------



## BlauShep (Mar 9, 2010)

I just turned 17, and can finally talk to a recruiter. I'm joining next year as soon as I hit 18! [The army, bwaha]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

BlauShep said:


> I just turned 17, and can finally talk to a recruiter. I'm joining next year as soon as I hit 18! [The army, bwaha]



Might I suggest you talk to a recruiter now, they'll possibly have room to throw you in pre-training like my deployed friend (marine) did.


----------



## BlauShep (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Might I suggest you talk to a recruiter now, they'll possibly have room to throw you in pre-training like my deployed friend (marine) did.



Yep, I've already taken the ASVAB, waiting for the results. Most of the people I know that are going in [I live next to the largest training base in the US] are doing their basic training this summer, then going in right after they graduate next year, but I still need to lose a little more weight [bawwr]...

I thiiink my counselor has the number of my recruiter, I'll ask when I can see him soonest.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 9, 2010)

Active in U.S. Air Force Auxiliary.


----------



## Browder (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never served in any branch of the military, but I just want to say that I respect you all immensely and wish you the best of luck in the service of your countries.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Active in U.S. Air Force Auxiliary.



Hehehe, Air Force Auxilliary- CAP! I'm assuming Junior member, and not a licensed pilot or senior member in an administrative position.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 10, 2010)

USAF, 474th TFW, 430th TFS, Nellis AFB, Nevada plus a few overseas TDY's during the 70's.
AFSC was 32172P WCS tech, F-4D Phantom II fighters "Bent-wing Bug Suckers".
Secondary AFSC was 81130 Security Police.

"Did you know you could cook a TV dinner from frozen in just a few seconds with the attack radar? Just use Back Bias or Heavy Clutter setting and make sure the CW transmitter is on."_
(valuable information told to me by my trainer Sgt. Striefeld, fairly early in the morning, the very first day on the flight line)
_


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

Old Pic from 2006 at Abu Ghraib. 

US Army here, 13P20 (Fire Direction Specialist for Rocket Missle Fire)
C BTRY 1-14th FA, Fort Sill, OK right now (yuck, lawton sucks)
spent 15 months in Iraq with 16th MP Airborn in Bagdad, Fallujah
18 Months Camp Stanley S.Korea A 6-37 FA.


----------



## Darlem (Mar 10, 2010)

Sgt USMC actually sort of the same as fire direction control.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

Pushign hard to get into the Canadian Armed Forces, They are damm'd picky to be honest.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Old Pic from 2006 at Abu Ghraib.
> 
> US Army here, 13P20 (Fire Direction Specialist for Rocket Missle Fire)
> C BTRY 1-14th FA, Fort Sill, OK right now (yuck, lawton sucks)
> ...



What a badass.
Gimme a sitrep, over.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What a badass.
> Gimme a sitrep, over.



lol the pic was just for fun, not a lot to do on your down time


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol the pic was just for fun, not a lot to do on your down time


 
Yes, we all know about abu gharib and the pics for fun and the down time.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

torachi said:


> Yes, we all know about abu gharib and the pics for fun and the down time.



LMAO that's funny, we replaced that unit. a lot of people, oddly, when you tell them, "I was at Abu Ghraib" always say.. "What? wheres that?" guess the news past them by


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> LMAO that's funny, we replaced that unit. a lot of people, oddly, when you tell them, "I was at Abu Ghraib" always say.. "What? wheres that?" guess the news past them by


 
damn. under rocks these people live.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

torachi said:


> damn. under rocks these people live.



Yeah, and here I was thinking, Its all over CNN, Im never going to hear the end of it. guess I was wrong, your the first one to know / say anything about that.


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Yeah, and here I was thinking, Its all over CNN, Im never going to hear the end of it. guess I was wrong, your the first one to know / say anything about that.


 
No shit?!? And it was years ago now..

I guess sadism doesnt much stick in peoples minds.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to want to go into the military.
However, I came to find out I'm medically incapable of doing that.

Too many medical problems after all.
However, I've had 3 uncles and a cousin in the military.
They all came home safe thankfully.
2 of my uncles were in Germany (one of whom worked in Intelligence), my other uncle was in Vietnam and my cousin was a Marine in Iraq.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Bernad said:


> Took part in Haiti Operations.



So you're saying Haiti was an inside job?

Myself, I applied for the RAF for engineering, but decided that I didn't want to commit 7 years of my life. Besides, I can already use duct tape and zipties.

I was intrigued about recon or something like that in the army, cos I used to be able to move damn fast and quietly when I needed to (Hide and seek champion. I could nearly always get back to home base without being seen.). But, fuck that shit.

Grandad was in the Navy though, stationed on a sub in WW2. Awesome.


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Currently attending AIT at DLI, going on to Goodfellow AFB, then straight to the bullshit. The desert camo is pretty awesome, I wish we got to have BDU's instead of these horrible ACU's, though I'm hoping to get the new Woodland pattern once I deploy. I also hope to go Airborne, and maybe RIP school.



I got a set of the ACUs my last year in.  They like horrible pajama clothes.

*Shudders*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 10, 2010)

well, after high school i have plans on becoming a U.S. Marine. for a few years i plan on being Artillery until i can hopefully go through OCS and become a pilot. though my one main dream in the Military, is to go into space.


----------



## Bernad (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So you're saying Haiti was an inside job?




Nah, I was a part of the Quick Fix team.  We had stuff going to Haiti quite literally right after it happened.
I had no sleep that first week.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol the pic was just for fun, not a lot to do on your down time



Now I know what the other countries' soliders are doing.

I am proud in my army that is not like others.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't join the Wehrmacht because I'd make a lousy soldier.
I would, however, be an excellent suicide bomber.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, after high school i have plans on becoming a U.S. Marine. for a few years i plan on being Artillery until i can hopefully go through OCS and become a pilot. though my one main dream in the Military, is to go into* space*.


You have a long way to go, but this dream worth it.


----------



## Kaviado (Mar 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

I took the ASVAB in high school.  Does that count?  

Oh, as for going into the military to go into space?  Possible, but unlikely, if you go Air Force.  Forget joining NASA's astronaut corp, tho.  They're getting out of the manned spaceflight business.  They're now tasked with planting flowers, hugging trees and singing songs about how wonderful the Earth is and how horrible humanity is for fucking it all up.

If you want to kick it in orbit, get a business degree and make a $million times 30 or so.  That's how the cool kids are doing it these days.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kaviado said:


> If you want to go into space, maybe you should join the Air Force.
> 
> Because, you know, they actually have a space program.
> 
> 'Course you could go with NASA later but if you're doing this *because* you want to go to space you might as well do it directly.


 
Or the Army, people always for get about The U.S. Army Space Command.
http://www.goarmy.com/home/space/in...07-SPACE#/?section=home&video=kopra_q1&page=0
Little info for you


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Or the Army, people always for get about The U.S. Army Space Command.
> http://www.goarmy.com/home/space/in...07-SPACE#/?section=home&video=kopra_q1&page=0
> Little info for you


Huh.  Hadn't thought of that.  Still, it sounds like the future of spaceflight will be in the commercial sector, not the government.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Huh. Hadn't thought of that. Still, it sounds like the future of spaceflight will be in the commercial sector, not the government.


 
Yes, I hope it is commerical and not government, it will open a lot of jops for people, and I hear from the Discovery Chanel (nerd here) that there is a company that is looking in to space flights for vacations  I hope that works for them, and the cost get down so I can do something like that in my life. Also oddly the Army has a bigger space program than the Air Force, just the Air Force is more know cause of what they do, the Army did the Space Stattion and the "Missile Defense Satellites" most of what the Army is doing in space is "Defense"


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 11, 2010)

Kaviado said:


> If you want to go into space, maybe you should join the Air Force.
> 
> Because, you know, they actually have a space program.
> 
> 'Course you could go with NASA later but if you're doing this *because* you want to go to space you might as well do it directly.



my brother is in the Air Force, i rather not be considered a copy cat, ive also sworn i will go into the Marines, that and the Marines have better looking uniforms, and i can transfer to any other branch and retain rank, and skip basic. (as ive been told) also i think it was the 2nd guy (U.S.) to go into space, 1st was Navy. (U.S.)


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> my brother is in the Air Force, i rather not be considered a copy cat, ive also sworn i will go into the Marines, that and the Marines have better looking uniforms, and i can transfer to any other branch and retain rank, and skip basic. (as ive been told) also i think it was the 2nd guy (U.S.) to go into space, 1st was Navy. (U.S.)


 

This is kinda true, if you do Marine Boot, youll never do boot/basic again, and you can keep rank going in to the Army, the Air Force however will not take prior duty soldiers/marines...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> This is kinda true, if you do Marine Boot, youll never do boot/basic again, and you can keep rank going in to the Army, the Air Force however will not take prior duty soldiers/marines...



i dont plan on changing branches anyway, but in the event i did i would go with the Navy, that is of course i decide to change branches.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont plan on changing branches anyway, but in the event i did i would go with the Navy, that is of course i decide to change branches.


 

Yes, thats because the Marines are not a DOD department (like Army Navy Air Force) they are a Department of The Navy. so you are kinda in the Nave anyway


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Yes, thats because the Marines are not a DOD department (like Army Navy Air Force) they are a Department of The Navy. so you are kinda in the Nave anyway



Soldiers of the Sea, United States Marines. i also like Navy Uniforms, and taking off from and landing on a aircraft carrier is a fine skill, so then after serving (possibility of space) i wouldnt mind having a job flying cargo or people for UPS or an airline.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Soldiers of the Sea, United States Marines. i also like Navy Uniforms, and taking off from and landing on a aircraft carrier is a fine skill, so then after serving (possibility of space) i wouldnt mind having a job flying cargo or people for UPS or an airline.


 
See thats good a lot of people dont have any goals. the Military is good at helping people fix that


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Yes, I hope it is commerical and not government, it will open a lot of jops for people, and I hear from the Discovery Chanel (nerd here) that there is a company that is looking in to space flights for vacations  I hope that works for them, and the cost get down so I can do something like that in my life. Also oddly the Army has a bigger space program than the Air Force, just the Air Force is more know cause of what they do, the Army did the Space Stattion and the "Missile Defense Satellites" most of what the Army is doing in space is "Defense"



First off, the Army most certainly did not do the International Space Station. Which is a civilian operation ran by NASA.

And I'm pretty sure Air Force Space Command has a lot more equipment in space than the Army does. We've got the GPS constellation which has 31 satellites, the Defense Satellite Communications System constellation which is another dozen (This constellation the Army does actually have a hand in helping to run), six in the Milstar constellation (That's another communications network), the DSP constellation (Which is the of the missile defense constellations) has at least a dozen, and a couple other constellations I'm sure I'm forgetting. 

Unless you mean another missile defense constellation I'm unaware of- I'm pretty sure they didn't do that either. For the record, Army Space Command is located on an Air Force Base. While Army Space and Missile Defense command consists of a few brigades, AFSPC is the size of around four divisions. Mind you, the Army does have a couple of labs dedicated to developing things to put on satellites.

That said- actually going into space is a much more technically oriented thing now a days than it once was. And AFSPC, while conducting several launches a year, launches satellites only. Manned space flight for the US is a NASA thing- admittedly with a good number of military personnel taking part. If you seriously want to go into space, the military probably isn't the way to do it. Unless as a pilot, you are literally the best at everything- ever. Your honest to goodness best bet? Find an engineering pursuit that's space related, and work your ass off in that field.

As for landing in a carrier- I'm fully confident of my ability to take off under my own power, land in a crosswind, and flare.


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2010)

So, anybody tried to log into AKO without their CAC lately? Oh boy!


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So, anybody tried to log into AKO without their CAC lately? Oh boy!



yeah, good luck with that


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2010)

The new mypay is even better.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The new mypay is even better.



stupid mypay passwords and ver keyboard


----------



## Bernad (Mar 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The new mypay is even better.



Before you know it Mypay will be CAC only...
The new Mypay change threw me through a loop when I first noticed it. 
If only finance could change into something better as well.


----------



## BlauShep (Mar 12, 2010)

Took the ASVAB today bwaha, scored a 75. C: Can join any branch, but apparently USAF is not recruiting at this time?


----------



## Bernad (Mar 12, 2010)

BlauShep said:


> Took the ASVAB today bwaha, scored a 75. C: Can join any branch, but apparently USAF is not recruiting at this time?



Sadly the USAF has been cutting people cause the budget can't support everyone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

According to my marine friend, they're overbooked on marines as well. He got stationed in Mississippi cause he wasn't needed...


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 13, 2010)

BlauShep said:


> Took the ASVAB today bwaha, scored a 75. C: Can join any branch, but apparently USAF is not recruiting at this time?



The Air Force is always taking in new people. The thing is though, that presently the Air Force has more people applying to join than it needs. Which  means that they can pick and choose who they decide to take.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 13, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> We served in Iraq hauling freight, ammo, and mechanical parts out of LSA Anaconda Spring 2005 through 2006.  We drove over 2 million miles in 11 months.



Are you serious about the 2 million mile thing? And if so, were there multiple vehicles racking up mileage at the same time making it like a combined total?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 13, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Are you serious about the 2 million mile thing? And if so, were there multiple vehicles racking up mileage at the same time making it like a combined total?



Yeah that sounds about right, we did a lot of miles too (convoy security and detainee escort here) I drove all over Iraq, and even did a flight in to Turkey... shhh cant talk about that one


----------



## Origamigryphon (Mar 14, 2010)

Personnelist in the AF here. I recently passed 5 years in, with one more to go. I think I may go for a couple extra years. I haven't really decided if I want to make this a career. I also want to try to retrain/crosstrain.

I'm currently typing from Haiti's tent city on my first deployment. It's very slow on the swings, so if there's anyone else down here right now, come talk to me in the JRC tent!

Note: It's funny that I'm actually able to see this website. Just yesterday it was restricted.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 14, 2010)

A personnelist who's managed to survive for five years? I think the highest two we have on base are a staff sergeant and a second lieutenant!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Mar 15, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> A personnelist who's managed to survive for five years? I think the highest two we have on base are a staff sergeant and a second lieutenant!


 
Heh, to be fair, the first two of those 5 years were bopping around two other failed tech schools (linguist and 1N0). So technically, I've only been in for three. XD


----------



## Tundru (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in the Canadian Forces (Army reserve) been in for just over a year and a half and I love it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tundru said:


> I'm in the Canadian Forces (Army reserve) been in for just over a year and a half and I love it



Huh, I got a friend that went into the Canadian Army reserve (if I'm not mistaken..).
Met him on the ps3 and I'm not 100% sure what branch but I'm fairly certain it was the army.


----------



## Tundru (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Huh, I got a friend that went into the Canadian Army reserve (if I'm not mistaken..).
> Met him on the ps3 and I'm not 100% sure what branch but I'm fairly certain it was the army.




He wouldn't happen to be a furry would he? ^.^ Canada needs more military furs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tundru said:


> He wouldn't happen to be a furry would he? ^.^ Canada needs more military furs.



Highly doubt it, never talked to him about it.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 19, 2010)

I took this picture yesterday. It's kinda washed out by the sun, whatever though. We did 17 touch and goes and something like 5 practice go arounds. Was a looooong sortie.


----------



## Taonas-Deridran (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like I'm the only one with "U.S. Navy" sewed into my uniform. I'm a Fireman currently assigned to Nuclear Field A School at NNPTC on the Naval Weapons Station in Goose Creek, SC. I gotta say the Navy's working uniform is my favorite out of all the uniforms. The blue and grey digital pattern looks better than the tan camoflauge, in my opinion. I'm hoping to get stationed on the Enterprise before she gets decommissioned, but I won't know for a while if that is even a possibility.

Go Navy!


----------



## Piggy (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet, if I will be at all. I've been seriously considering it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the aspect of being in the military but it's not really cut out for me. If there were to somehow be a draft, I'd most definitely  go willingly but until then I'll be my lazy ol' self.


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Have been toying with the idea of the military, but I'd probably do a Noncombat job.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Have been toying with the idea of the military, but I'd probably do a Noncombat job.



I've been tainted by games and I would most likely go to the front lines. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a crazed war junkie, I just think I can handle it and well, it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've been tainted by games and I would most likely go to the front lines. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a crazed war junkie, I just think I can handle it and well, it doesn't really bother me.



I lack the physical capability from what I've read, and i'd probably be better at a noncombat job.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I lack the physical capability from what I've read, and i'd probably be better at a noncombat job.



True enough, I'm not that physical but I'm more than willing to train and work at it some. It may seem silly but I love the thrill. Now it's hard to compare military combat to something like paintball but I believe I have what it takes when it comes to tactility in tough situations and it's a while different story when you're in a life threatening situation but as I've said before, I'm good under pressure and there's nothing like the thrill although it's a dumb way to put it as you've got to take a person's life and watch some of your best friends get wounded or worse around you and it's hard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

What should I do? I'm dropping classes in college, I quit my job, and I have become more unmotivated in my life than ever before.

Should I join the Armed Service? Always wanted to considering I believe it is a great way to learn a lot about yourself.


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 23, 2010)

wearing furries will tell also a lot about you
i also do survival, so i go to a forest and live there for a week


----------



## otterriverdog (Mar 14, 2012)

hello all military furs. As corny as this sounds, I am "looking for a few good men" women in the military are not excluded as I care not about color, race, gender, believe in something (spiritual or religious) or believe in nothing, age, or position in life as I am only looking for my own kind. A breed of beings that are intelligent, strong, compassionate and have the backbone to stand up in whatever they believe (unless it is full of animosity or mal intent to which I say go do it over there away from me please). I am finding myself to have shifted away from the things I formerly loved (like our beloved destractions of mindless TV, video gaming, loafing, and surrounding myself with those who live in a small world) to the real world where those who have graduated from this and grown up to move onto bigger and better things and more important life persuits.

I have found myself the target of 'oppertunity' by many small minds who condemned me for things I never done and haven't even started or will not do, the hatred and animosity is great enough for me to completely throw away everything I once knew to completely start over. I have lost many a family and friend (as many of them all molded together with the foes of a feeble mind that was not actively worked out that can only see things from one angle and believe everything they see on TV or on the internet).

I am looking for service members (do not care if your army, navy, marines, air force, coast guard or national guard, were all brothers and sisters fighting for a good common goal, though many of us do not have choices as we probably found out most of our lives watching those priviliged and non compassionate). I have recently joined the army and by the time many of you read this, I will have already picked my job and been sworn in. I picked the army because of its benefits package suited me well and I hope that it will allow me to help out the ones I love because money means nothing to me, oppertunities, acolades and brotherhood do. My government though not the greatest but that is NOT AN INVITE TO DISCUSS THIS PLEASE (so focus on a solution instead of submitting your diagnosis of which I will not care about, because I have my opinions and do not care to be preaced to thank you and this wish WILL be respected, so make your own choices like I did and keep it to yourself) but my government is the only entity that recognizes my abilities (as on the ASVAB I scored above 105 easy on everything) when the private sector failed me and told me I was good for nothing. I found something to take me in and help me with my goals for my loved ones and to further myself in the best way possible, EDUCATION.

I would love nothing more then to surround myself with a support network of those who can think for themselves, are strong enough to stand up for what they believe in, but compassionate enough to band together like the brothers and sisters in heart we really are. If you are interested, you can message me on PM, my yahoo, otterriverdog, or my email otterriverdog@yahoo.com. Mind you if I recieve uniltellectual angry ramblings from cro magnons and neandertholed junk yard dog mentalitied people, you will nto get the oppertunity to speak to me, you will be blocked and deleted promptly. I thank you for your time in reading this since time=value and I value you for valuing me in reading this. Max respect to you all and may those of you who came so close to giving up hold onto your wishes and dreams and never let go, because sometimes thats all we have living a grotto existance. No one left behind, you will not be forgotten. <3 Be well physically and mentally -sincerely and respectfully a lonesome lonewolf of a soldier. (no I am not a wolf FYI).


----------



## Brazen (Mar 14, 2012)

otterriverdog said:


> uniltellectual angry ramblings from cro magnons and neandertholed junk yard dog mentalitied people



Ok, I laughed.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 14, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Ok, I laughed.




I know right?

And as a bonus he necro'd a thread. Please read the rules before you post garbley gook and an ancient thread!


----------

